# Авиация > Однополчане >  Ищу сослуживцев в/ч 79902 ЗГВ.

## Шестаков Виктор

Всем кто служил В Германии с 1986-1992 в Альтес-Лагере,№79902 полк.

----------


## Алексей (дюймовочка)

Ищу сослуживцев в/ч 12411, 1986-1988

----------


## xerf

Попробуй здесь, что ли...

http://odnoklassniki.ru

----------


## Azat1959

> Всем кто служил В Германии с 1986-1992 в Альтес-Лагере,№79902 полк.


Здравствуйте! Я служил в полку с 1983 по 1988 годы. В каком подразделении служили Вы?
С наилучшими пожеланиями, Мухаметгалеев Азат.

----------


## olegansolo@mail.ru

Виктор Шестаков! Я ныне гв. майор Соловьев Олег Евгеньевич, проходил службу в в/ч пп 79902 с августа 1985 г. по июнь 1990г в составе 1-й авиационной эскадрильи сначала техником самолета, потом НТЗ. Ком АЭ у нас был м-р Голубенко. Если Вас заинтерисует любая информация, на ОДНОКЛАССНИКАХ.RU в поисковике наберите Олег Соловьев, Может быть вспомните.
Честь имею

----------


## SVVAULSH

Виктору Шестакову:Проживаем в одном городке с  бывшим командиром вашего полка.Кравченок Альфред Болеславович,-если помните такого командира-могу передать привет.

----------

